# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  A Questionable Conundrum

## Combustible Lemons

My self owning other fff printers, and a backer on indiegogo of the peachy printer (waiting patiently), I was wondering how you would get accurate dimensional prints with the peachy... What I mean by this is the further away the peachy is from the resin, the larger the print, and vice versa. With traditional printers, everything is based in a dimensional position ie x 50mm y 50mm, whereas the peachy just uses a position of the mirrors, not the laser "touchdown point". How would you go about making a print say for example exactly 20mm to fit in an assembly?
Edit: In the software, is there a way of compensating for shrinking?

----------


## quertz

Hey Combustible Lemons,

as far as I know you have to calibrate the Peachy before printing anyway.
This should also include setting the dimensions correctly.
In the end if the math of the software is correct and good, the factor limiting the accuracy will probably be the manual calibration.

Compensation for shrinking would be really cool!
Although I think it won't be that easy as the shrinkage probably isn't homogeneous.

... and please don't burn my house down

quertz

----------


## rylangrayston

Great answer quertz
I confirm everything you said is true. ( accept for the shrinkage not being homogeneous, I haven't done enough shrinkage specific testing to comment on that yet )

----------


## Combustible Lemons

I only plan on burning life's house down! lol

----------

